# Launching into the world of motorhomes - advice please



## Jojo (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi
I'm moving to the north of Scotland, going to rebuild a tumbledown shack over the next year or so, and travel about in between bouts of working on the building. I'm on my own but very tall and like a bit of space, and I don't want to have to make up a bed every time I stop so looking at over-the-cab-bed vans. I'm completely new to all this so if anyone has any advice on what sort of van might be good for a start, do let me know. I want: to take sewing machines with me on the road, travel in Europe and Scandinavia for at least a few months, be warm in northern winters, and reasonably comfortable sleeping. I'd been looking at 24' vans but my dad reckons they're difficult to drive and I wouldn't be able to park in most streets, certainly not London - and that I'd spend my time wrestling with the steering rather than enjoying the views. Also, with shorter vans (18'ish) what are the pros and cons or preferences for having the seating/bed in a U shape at the rear vs just behind the cab? Any opinions gratefully received - thanks!
Jo


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi and welcome.
I have a 19 ft 4 u shaped motorhome and it's brill.

We don't make the double bed we use the seats which are wide enough and there's loads of room inside also.

When we were looking for one layout was very important and I turned down some really good deals as the layout didn't suit us and I'm glad I did now.

Also we just about get away with parking in car parks.


----------



## barryd (Jun 4, 2012)

I think if I was on my own I would have a 6 metre panal van but as we are a couple and as we spend months away in the van the bigger the better.  Our Kontiki is about 24 ft I think or 7 metres or so.

As for parking I have never found it a problem but we do spend the majority of time abroad.  Its fine to drive as well, powered steering so just like a car although being a big coach built it wallows a bit and it can be a bit unearving at high speed on a motorway if overtaking something large or if they overtake you as the force of the wind as you pass from the lorry or coach does cause the van to move a bit.  You get used to it.

I would say see a few different models and drive a few to see what you think.  The only other disadvantage of a big van over a little one is that you cant always get down some of the smaller single track roads as easily or where there is a 6ft 6" restriction.  This is seldom a problem for us as we carry a scooter.


----------



## Jojo (Jun 4, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Wow!
I thought I'd be waiting weeks for replies  

I'm looking at an 18' Fiat ACE Finca - not the U layout I'd prefer, but cheap. It's still bigger than anything I've driven before (And my aging father is still worrying A LOT about parking). Thinking perhaps I need to get something smaller and trade up once I'm used to driving a van. Can hardly wait. 

Any other opinions/ideas, please keep them coming...
Best wishes
Jo


----------



## ellisboy (Jun 4, 2012)

:have fun: :welcome:


----------



## Robmac (Jun 5, 2012)

Welcome to the site and good luck with your project


----------



## fishy & Nina (Jun 5, 2012)

Sounds great - good luck with the 'shack'!

Choosing a van is always a personal thing and sometimes it can take a few different ones before you get it right.

We started off looking around a few dealers to get the feel of different vehicles before we bought our first one - 'get the feel, you don't have to buy!'

The countries you are talking about visiting - normally no problems with parking - may be some in built up areas but that's the same wherever you go.

Either way, don't rush into it and have fun!:have fun:


----------



## elefantman (Jun 6, 2012)

hi hamsha, we're also looking at buying our first motorhome but my main worry is mpg,just got back from a week in scotland and in places had to pay £1:46L which was a pain in the doblo at an average of 57mpg on the trip but i guess the bigger ones will get a bit less than that,what can be expected on average? (we covered 1350 miles total on the trip)


----------



## kimbowbill (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the site

Good luck with your project, let us know when its done and we can all pop up for a meet :scared:


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Jun 6, 2012)

hamsha said:


> Hi
> I'd been looking at 24' vans but my dad reckons they're difficult to drive and I wouldn't be able to park in most streets,* certainly not London *-
> Jo



Depending on the age of the van don't forget about the LEZ - see Low Emission Zone | Transport for London - you may not be able to drive an older van in London, let alone park it, without incurring a prohibitive charge.


----------



## johnmac185 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Fuel Prices*



elefantman said:


> hi hamsha, we're also looking at buying our first motorhome but my main worry is mpg,just got back from a week in scotland and in places had to pay £1:46L which was a pain in the doblo at an average of 57mpg on the trip but i guess the bigger ones will get a bit less than that,what can be expected on average? (we covered 1350 miles total on the trip)



Hi Elephantman
glad to see you get 57mpg, if i got that i would not mind 
paying 1.46 p/ltr, however at the moment in this area (south of Glasgow, in Lanarkshire for example) the price is 1.32p/ltr in some of the Morrison Stations, my van is a Boxer with 2.2 engine and i get around 38/40 on a similar run, gross weight 2.7 tonnes, so i am reasonably pleased, how far up did you go ,,,the prices are worse as you go further north and also worse consumption, wish you luck on your shopping for a new vehicle,,,
John


----------



## Firefox (Jun 6, 2012)

I think the best most versatile layout is lounge at the front, kitchen and bath in the middle, and bed at the back. Transverse bed over a big garage creates a big storage area and makes the most use of space especially in a smaller van.

This way you don't have to go through the kitchen to get to the lounge, and also you can invite friends in without them suffering any clutter which can be dumped on the back bed.

The advantage of a U shape lounge at the back is that you can put your feet up and lie down for a nap easier, but if you have nice reclining captains swivel chairs this can be overcome.


----------



## kangooroo (Jun 6, 2012)

elefantman said:


> hi hamsha, we're also looking at buying our first motorhome but my main worry is mpg,just got back from a week in scotland and in places had to pay £1:46L which was a pain in the doblo at an average of 57mpg on the trip but i guess the bigger ones will get a bit less than that,what can be expected on average? (we covered 1350 miles total on the trip)



I have a Romahome which averages 47mpg.  If you'd like to stick with your (impressive) 57mpg Doblo, you could convert it or opt for one of the Doblo motorhome conversions by Danbury.


----------



## elefantman (Jun 6, 2012)

We love the doblo and after having the dpf removed and mapped to suit it gives truly excellent mpg (57 mpg trip adv last weekend)but we want a bigger better space to live on planned longer trips,i have considered the doblo conversion and even adding a roof tent but neither offer the convenience of a full on motorhome,40ish mpg trip adv would be great much less would wind me up:mad1:.
The most expensive fuel was found on route to Inveraray after that we filled up at tescos in Oban and Inverness much cheaper!


----------



## John H (Jun 6, 2012)

Firefox said:


> I think the best most versatile layout is lounge at the front, kitchen and bath in the middle, and bed at the back. Transverse bed over a big garage creates a big storage area and makes the most use of space especially in a smaller van.
> 
> This way you don't have to go through the kitchen to get to the lounge, and also you can invite friends in without them suffering any clutter which can be dumped on the back bed.
> 
> The advantage of a U shape lounge at the back is that you can put your feet up and lie down for a nap easier, but if you have nice reclining captains swivel chairs this can be overcome.



You have just described our motorhome! If and when we change it we will be looking for something with a similar layout (having had a u-shaped rear lounge previously). The current van is 23 feet long, we rarely have problems finding somewhere to park it and it handles like a dream. Happy travels


----------



## Jojo (Jun 18, 2012)

*I bought one!*

Thanks all for advice and thought. I realised several things:

I'd need to bring it into London so, if diesel, it would need to be post 2002
I've never driven anything longer than about 14' so was a bit scared
it would need to be as short as possible because parking in London or on my plot or outside my parents' house would be tricky for anything much over 18'
I want the bed to be available permanently, no converting, and I like loft beds so a bed over the cab would work well... if I want a nap I'd rather go to bed than sit in a chair (don't need chairs to swivel)
I want the table to be available permanently and strong enough to hold a sewing machine
I wanted a shower compartment that could be screened off from the WC (I have a wet room at home and everything getting wet isn't my idea of fun)
So I bought a 6 year old diesel Ducato with an ACE La Finca body, with a sturdy table behind the driver and the waterworks at the back. I love it/her! (got to find the right name yet). There are a few minor bumps to the bodywork but otherwise she's fine and liveable for the next year or so.

But...
The leisure battery isn't charged (awaiting delivery of various cables, then I'll know more) and the panel linking it to the engine battery seems to have been wired wrongly. Also, even when there's power I have absolutely no idea how to work anything. So, I'm wondering if there's anyone  who might like to do a couple of hours 'consultancy' showing me the ropes - ideally near East London or, in a few weeks, near Stockport. I could also pop in somewhere along the M1 on my journey north, if someone offered. You would, of course, get paid  ; )

I'll also need GPS to get the POIs, hoping fairytooth will be able to help me choose which one to get, and as many tips as possible on packing the van, what to take, things that will make life easier etc. I may post this again elsewhere with all requests since "but"...

Thanks, everyone!


----------

